# 316Rl



## croyfri

My wife and I just bought our first rv ever... Were planning to tow it from Michigan to Florida, (Orlando). My truck is a '14 1500 Z-71 Silverado which seems to do a pretty good job so far. Do you think we should get some more road time before making this journey. I am a bit concerned about the mountains, but not a deal breaker. 
Thanks for your advise!
Chris


----------



## Todd&Regan

First of all welcome to outbackers and congrats on the new Outback! That's a lot of trailer for a half ton truck. A lot of us here learned for ourselves the uncomfortable feeling of towing a large camper with a half ton truck before upgrading to a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck. Your main concern is overloading your truck. Find your truck's payload capacity on the sticker on the driver's door. Subtract your camper's hitch wait from the payload capacity and the remaining will be what you have left for vehicle occupants and anything else you put in your truck. The dry hitch weight for a 316RL is 980 pounds. Add two full LP tanks, battery, and other items you have packed towards the front of your camper, and that number goes up quickly. If you're overloaded, that becomes a safety/liability issue. I personally wouldn't go a long distance trip without first becoming really familiar with the camper and getting some towing experience under my belt with the truck/trailer combo. Don't be in a hurry and keep it under 65mph. Happy and safe traveling!

Todd


----------



## croyfri

Todd&Regan said:


> First of all welcome to outbackers and congrats on the new Outback! That's a lot of trailer for a half ton truck. A lot of us here learned for ourselves the uncomfortable feeling of towing a large camper with a half ton truck before upgrading to a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck. Your main concern is overloading your truck. Find your truck's payload capacity on the sticker on the driver's door. Subtract your camper's hitch wait from the payload capacity and the remaining will be what you have left for vehicle occupants and anything else you put in your truck. The dry hitch weight for a 316RL is 980 pounds. Add two full LP tanks, battery, and other items you have packed towards the front of your camper, and that number goes up quickly. If you're overloaded, that becomes a safety/liability issue. I personally wouldn't go a long distance trip without first becoming really familiar with the camper and getting some towing experience under my belt with the truck/trailer combo. Don't be in a hurry and keep it under 65mph. Happy and safe traveling!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd for your reply, also see your a fellow blue liner!!! The dealer assured me the weight was well under tow limits, even did a test tow. As for the length, it''ll deffinately take a while to get used to. Think we may keep it home for the Disney trip... Stay safe!!
Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper

croyfri said:


> The dealer assured me the weight was well under tow limits, even did a test tow.


They were also trying to sell you a trailer. You should call them back and ask for a written document, stating they are liable for any issues that could occur due to the trailer being overweight for that truck...I'm guessing they wouldn't agree to that.

I think you are over the rule of thumb (under 20% of your stated towing rating) for that truck/trailer combo. Do you have access to trailer scales in your area? Normally on freeways and are closed on weekends and ??


----------



## croyfri

Oregon_Camper said:


> The dealer assured me the weight was well under tow limits, even did a test tow.


They were also trying to sell you a trailer. You should call them back and ask for a written document, stating they are liable for any issues that could occur due to the trailer being overweight for that truck...I'm guessing they wouldn't agree to that.

I think you are over the rule of thumb (under 20% of your stated towing rating) for that truck/trailer combo. Do you have access to trailer scales in your area? Normally on freeways and are closed on weekends and ??
[/quote]

I'll have DOT check it out for me. Even if they did stretch the truth about the hitch weight, I serious doubt they'll take it back. I have one year left on my 1500 then I'll be stepping into a 2500 Duramax diesel. Had one before and liked it, except ibeing a bit stiff.
Chris


----------

